# Wanted by CF:  22 x "Marginal Terrain Vehicles"



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2013)

This from buyandsell.gc.ca:


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) intends to procure approximately 22 Marginal Terrain Vehicles (MTV) for use by the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) worldwide.  The objective of this Request for Information (RFI) is to share DND's requirement and seek feedback from Industry on potential options to meet CAF needs and associated capability, schedule and cost.  This is the first step of an Industry Engagement process where the MTV project will be seeking initial input on availability of technology, ability for industry to deliver and cost estimates for the initial acquisition of the required MTV capability.
> 
> Information received from Industry will be critical to refine MTV planning documents and cost tables.
> 
> The intent, following receipt of RFI responses from Industry, is to have interactive engagement with Industry throughout the project phases leading to the Request for Proposal (RFP) ....



This, from the bid information package (34 page PDF via Dropbox):


> .... The MTVs are required to be light armoured, tracked, articulated, amphibious vehicles with a front and rear car, which provide mobility while operating on hard or soft terrain, including snow, sand, tundra and water, in a variety of climates, ranging from arctic, to jungle, to desert. The design of the MTV will allow for the configuration to be changed depending on the mission. The ability to increase the ballistic and mine blast characteristics of the MTV with add on armour is required. Basic variants required will include an Armoured Personnel Carrier (APC) variant, a Logistical variant, an Ambulance variant, and a Command Post variant. It is anticipated the front car will be the same for all variants, and the kitting of the rear car will define the variant. The kitting of these variants will be done in such a manner that any variant, except the Logistical variant, can be converted to another variant with a minimum amount of time and effort through the use of standard mounting points and mounting channel. The integration of user supplied communication equipment and weapons systems will be required ....



Closing date for this first phase:  2013/10/21 14:00 EDT


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Aug 2013)

BV 206....


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2013)

STK Warthog.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2013)

RFI = What's Out there.

Followed by possibly another one, then industry engagement with the draft RFP, followed by a Statement of Interest and Qualification to get bidders pre-approved, followed by the RFP.

First vehicle in 2017 if everything goes well.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> RFI = What's Out there.
> 
> First vehicle in 2017 if everything goes well.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Aug 2013)

BvS10

Or the next version.


----------



## a_majoor (20 Sep 2013)

GDLS has the licence to build the "Bronco" in Canada. Too bad we are peny packeting _again_. 

What is the size of the BV-206 fleet, and why not replace the whole whack at once....


----------



## QM (14 Jan 2014)

This isn't the BV-206 replacement. That project is in its infancy and will not replace the BV's until the early 2020', most likely with an un-armoured, tracked vehicle that will provide high mobility for arctic/marginal terrain. The RFI quoted above is for "another" branch of the CAF, if you follow.


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Jan 2014)

The original Bv206 contract was for 820 "Northern Terrain Vehicles" to be manufactured by Canada Foremost of Calgary. 

820 struck me at the time as too many.  But 60 strikes me as too few.    Perhaps something in the 200 to 400 units to be distributed across the country.  I kind of like the idea of a "Militia / Reserve" equipped with Bv206s, and F350s or Ram 3500s with goose-neck trailers capable of hauling the Bv206s and 7m RHIBs over highways.  Useful for tactical carriage of troops in the 70% of Canada that doesn't have roads and immediately available in population centres when disasters (floods, fires and quakes) happen.


----------

